# Editing vintage or not so vintage photos in Photoshop (2)



## avz10 (Mar 23, 2012)

These are some of the photos that I need advice on. All taken in the 20's and 30's of the previous century, I think:



























Any general advice will help or good articles

Thanks


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Mar 23, 2012)

When you say editing, to what degree and (or) what is the final output? Print?


----------



## avz10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes, I want to print and display. I just attached a few of the photos that I want to use. 

I thought of framing them, with a central bigger one- I actually like the last one (Table Mountain with my grandfather) as the centre one- perhaps 30-40 cm wide, and then some smaller ones around that one. Black frames are quite fashionable in South Africa now.

For the photos that I currently take, I take them in RAW and am quite familiar with editing in PS RAW as well as PS itself. These ones are a bit more difficult, as I want to keep the vintage look, but "retouch" some of them somewhat. Perhaps sharpen, look at contrast, etc.

My grandmother with my mother






My mother on her wedding day


----------



## Buckster (Mar 24, 2012)

This might be helpful to you: Tutorials | Photo Restoration with Photoshop


----------



## avz10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks

I will have a look!

Regards

Albie


----------



## ann (Mar 26, 2012)

Find a copy of "Restoration and Retouching by Katrin Eismann


----------



## jackharper (Apr 18, 2012)

those look great


----------

